
HTTP client timeouts - BrightDevs
https://brightinventions.pl/blog/http-client-timeouts/
======
BrightDevs
We have already touched upon the importance of timeouts and described most
important related JDBC knobs. The next aspect of timeouts I would like to
focus on is using API clients. Specifically HTTP clients which are by far the
most popular. We will review couple of popular HTTP client libraries and their
configuration regarding timeouts.

